# Graham Slee Voyager : The End of Audio Voyage?(Appreciation Thread)



## K.I. Unlimited

Because I couldn't edit the title for my previous thread (http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/390771/graham-slee-voyager) no matter how hard I tried, I felt I should make a new thread to unite all Voyager lovers.
   
  I hardly visited head-fi since months ago, partly due to the fact that I was sated and bored by my player-Livewires only combo.
  Then came my moment : a second-hand Voyager at an affordable price. Remembering all my short but memorable "listening moments" with it, I immediately snapped it up and fell in love with the amp again.
   
  In the past I had some problems deciding on getting an "all-purpose amp". I'm a student, and students do not have the luxury to own a series of headphones, amps and such to suit different moods, songs and needs.
   
  However, the Voyager seems to be an exception for me. No matter what, the lovable 'Flat' and 'Contour' pair made a great team. And I'm lazy to fiddle with EQ, plus the Contour seems to be the closest to "perfect EQ"...so that was it. Me and the Voyager. No more wondering around and having headaches over whether I should get a Hornet, Pico, etc...
   
  I'm also crazy enough to say that I like the Voyager's label on top, and the whole feel of it. Practicality and looks I prefer, rather than a metal casing which I always have to baby around with. Any more and it'll be military-grade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Come, enough of me. I now hope all us Voyager lovers now have a proper place to stay. Your impressions, short reviews, or simply your love for the Voyager, post it all here!


----------



## mrarroyo

Glad you are enjoying the Voyager, a nice sounding amp. I too liked its case since it is lighter and I did not worry about scratching it. Cheers.


----------



## K.I. Unlimited

Yes Miguel, I thank you from my heart for having such a steadfast recommendation of the amp. Not turning back, loving every moment of it.
   
  I hope more people could post here about their Voyager(s), too!


----------



## K.I. Unlimited

Anymore Voyager owners?


----------



## shigzeo

The Voyager remains one of my favourite portable amps for a lot of reasons: sound, battery life, power, contour, plastic case. Its dry pithy sound is great for a lot of headphones, but it still has a touch of emotion and play. One of my favourites.
   

 Here is my review of the Graham Slee Voyager.


----------



## K.I. Unlimited

Wow! That's a very flattering picture of the Voyager. Nice review too.
   
  I guess I only beg to differ a little bit on the BA part (but maybe that's just me) - many people have said the LW isn't good with the Voyager. I think otherwise.


----------



## shigzeo

It isn't 'bad' with balanced armatures at all - it's just that it loses its best face with them.


----------



## mitkooo

I haven't tried many amps, but I tried plugging some of my earphones(ok2-much nicer bass)  and IEMs(um2) in my friend's one and it sounded really nice! I like the way it looks as well, looks like a war-time radio to me


----------



## K.I. Unlimited

I'm glad you liked the Voyager's sound. Since my first listen at Jaben Networks, there was no turning back...


----------



## hardtarget666

My first and currently the only amp!! (for the moment atleast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).....Looks pretty ghetto!!! Pretty much brought my SE530's to life with the contour switch!!!!  Its like a match made in heaven!!
   
  Thanks to the many reviews from headfiers, I was able to decide on my purchase and love every bit of it!!
   
  OT:  Just ordered a pair of HD650's but I'm not sure if they have the power to drive it acceptably!! Anyone here tried them with the Voyager?


----------



## shigzeo

Let me put it this way: the Voyager does a great job with my DT880 600Ω. I have no idea how loud you listen to music, but if you don't expect more than 90dB and 100% reliability, the Voyager is as good as any amp with the DT880 600Ω. The HD650 also sound great, thanks to a broad, but dry midrange. It is one of the best portable amps on the market and comes at a good price.


----------



## K.I. Unlimited

The ESW9 and the Voyager is another good match, as I found out after I put soothing jazz and instrumentals through it. 
  Actually, pretty much any tracks I put through it...haha.


----------



## shigzeo

Low OHM phones sound great with the Voyager. I noticed that the DJ1Pro, a headphone that gets pumping with powerful amps gets pumping to about 95% of its pumpiness with mains amps from the Voyager. 
   
  I called the Voyager to a 4/5 because of a few ergonomics, on/off thump, and the fact that it cannot fully power balanced armature earphones linearly. But, otherwise, it is one of the best amps I've ever used - ever.


----------



## K.I. Unlimited

The switches don't affect me to a great extent, I suppose - and I am pretty tolerant about small things. Haha.
   
  There is a slight problem with BA's though - turning the pot to suitable level to open the path to the best sound sounds a little too loud. And turning the pot just a little lower takes some kick out - not enough to turn me off, I guess, but...bleh.
   
  Graham Slee did a miracle on this one. The Contour is like a godsend for people like me who are lazy to do EQ-ing.


----------



## hardtarget666

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> Let me put it this way: the Voyager does a great job with my DT880 600Ω. I have no idea how loud you listen to music, but if you don't expect more than 90dB and 100% reliability, the Voyager is as good as any amp with the DT880 600Ω. The HD650 also sound great, thanks to a broad, but dry midrange. It is one of the best portable amps on the market and comes at a good price.


 

 I know I can't expect miracles but its good to know that it can atleast run it acceptably!! Can't wait to try them out!!


----------



## K.I. Unlimited

I'm not sure if it was the caps on my LOD or the Voyager. For a period of time the sound got kinda thin and less warm; higher end sounded sharper than usual. Plus the Contour didn't do much, it didn't add the usual amount of body and richness to the sound.
   
  Must be one of those periods...
   
  I might as well ask. Before the batteries die out, does it affect the sound? There was a time I switched batteries after noise and siblance started crawling in, and it went away; but the LED was still glowing pretty well.


----------



## mrarroyo

Yes a week battery will adversely affect the sound. Test it and replace as needed,


----------



## K.I. Unlimited

That essentially means we'll waste a lot of residual power left in the 9V's =(


----------



## Kinclad

Hi..I'm a Voyager owner based in the UK...my spec is :
   
  SFLO2 lo to Voyager to UETF10's
   
  I know its been mentioned in various reviews that the voyager isn't at its best linked to balanced armature like my UE's. Has anyone got any suggestions on other IEM's that work well with the voyager?
   
  This isn't to suggest I'm disappointed with my setup but I'm intrigued to find out if I'm not making the best out of the SFLO2  lo and Voyager combo.
   
  Cheers,
   
  Mark.


----------



## shigzeo

When I suggested that the Voyager wasn't the best for balanced armatures, I meant that you'd not be getting flat performance anymore from the Voyager. It still sounds amazing. In fact, with contour, some earphones that I didn't care for with other amps, come alive. the CK100 and the Final Audio 1601 are two examples of earphones that work really well with the voyager. 
   
  The Voyager packs a punch and sounds great with my DJ1Pro and any dynamic based iem out there.


----------



## mrarroyo

I wrote ... test the battery! Replace as needed.


----------



## krismusic

I bought the Voyager as I am biased toward UK gear. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I would love to try various set ups but I have no available funds and find myself "stuck" with the Voyager and IE8's. Not really a bad place to be stuck? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sometimes you have to be grateful for what you have.


----------



## nsx_23

Any ideas on how a Voyager would work with the UE18pro and iMod?


----------



## feliks

worthless, it seems to me, you better be to try one of Ray's amps ets.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote: 





feliks said:


> worthless, it seems to me, you better be to try one of Ray's amps ets.


 

 And you base your statement on what? Ray's amps are IMO very nice but so is the Voyager and yes I have owned both. So next time do not make such statements w/o basis to do so.


----------



## G1DRP

I have owned my Voyager for about a month and it's still burning in. It drives my Grado SR60i's very well indeed and reveals lots of detail in the music.
  My source is a 30Gb 5th Gen iPod video loaded with Apple Lossless files. The iPod's dock connector feeds the Voyager.
  It's a very well engineered bit of kit and should last a lifetime!
  Cheers,
  Ian


----------



## Nuwidol

I know this is the appreciation thread but I've got to say I really didn't like the Voyager. I owned it for about 4 months & couldn't wait to get rid of it. At the time I was running it through either an iMod or through an Auzentech Prelude & paired it with the K701, HD650, UE-11, SE530 & the ER4-S.
   
  Coldn't get on with it with any of those so swiftly sold it on.
   
  Sorry guys!


----------



## feliks

I do not dispute, Voyager is a remarkable amp, but not for highly sensitive IEM's, because it simply deafening.
  Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> And you base your statement on what? Ray's amps are IMO very nice but so is the Voyager and yes I have owned both. So next time do not make such statements w/o basis to do so.


----------



## K.I. Unlimited

Quote: 





nuwidol said:


> I know this is the appreciation thread but I've got to say I really didn't like the Voyager. I owned it for about 4 months & couldn't wait to get rid of it. At the time I was running it through either an iMod or through an Auzentech Prelude & paired it with the K701, HD650, UE-11, SE530 & the ER4-S.
> 
> Coldn't get on with it with any of those so swiftly sold it on.
> 
> Sorry guys!


 
  Hey, it's ok...as they say, different strokes with different folks. Hope you find a more compatible amp!


----------



## lucozade

I always found the SE530 to be one off the best unamped iem's ,What does the contour switch do ? thanks
  
  Quote: 





hardtarget666 said:


> My first and currently the only amp!! (for the moment atleast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeCD2020

This quick review was first posted on the GSA Forum a few weeks ago... thought it may be appreciated here...
   

 Graham Slee Voyager, portable headphone amplifier.
 Audio-technica ATH-M50 headphones.
 iPod120GB (5th or 6th gen.?).
 Sendtation PocketDock line-out mini USB adapter.
 Audio elevation iLead.
   
   
  After around five years using the Bang & Olufsen A8 clip-on type earphones, it was about time to upgrade my portable listening. I had long since decided to find a good portable headphone amp and managed to listen to a few different models including an iQube V2, iBass D4 and a HeadAudio amp that I cannot recall the name of. I spent a few hours going over discussions and reviews on the HiFi forums and various blogs that I could find. The more I read about the Voyager and Graham Slee products in general the more intrigued I became, the Voyager was not the cheapest of the bunch, but then again, in HiFi terms, it represented a lot of bang-per-buck. Headphones I considered were the Sennheiser HD25, Beyer T50p and the B&W P5. After listening to the B&W P5, I wer on the verge of buying that until a friend that is a sound engineer at Denmarks Radio, said that I should try a headphone that he had been using at work. That turned out to be the Audio Technica ATH M50, I were sold, it was better in every respect to what I had heard in the B&W and miles ahead of my old B&O A8, it was also a reasonable price.
   
  I really like a wide variety of music, but my preferred listening tends to be Blues, especially acoustic blues, I also like rock that is driven by a strong bass line and good percussion sections.
  The Voyager has been burnt in by setting my iTunes library to shuffle the 9000 track library and hooked upto the headphones playing at a high, but not deafening, level. I am now onto my fourth battery so it must be around the 150 - 200 hour mark
  I put together a playlist with music (All ripped to AIFF 48k 16bit) to do some listening….
   
_Into the Mystic – Van Morrison_.
  The voyager pushed this track along with great clarity, the bass guitar can be heard holding the music at a good pace. The horns are crisp without being too harsh.
   
_New York sessions 67 - Van Morrison_.
  Van Morrison at what I think was his peak. Vans vocals stand out with the passion that is easy to hear with this combination of Voyager & ATH M50. It is also fun to hear the American influence with the Mowtown style backing singers, and the fact that the studio engineers are quite willing to let the tapes roll whilst the musicians are clearly just having a blast…
   
_Down in the hole – John Campbell._
  This track is all about bass guitar and the powerful, gritty voice that John has. I can only remember hearing this track with more presence on a very high end system that cost well over £60,000. The Voyager & ATH M50s create a real depth and presence to this track that it deserves.
   
_The Trinity Session – The Cowboy Junkies._
  This is one of my all time favorites Cds. It was recorded in a small church in downtown Toronto. Again the Voyager produced a very solid and realistic soundstage. The atmosphere of the session and the environment can easily be heard along with instruments being moved or placed on stands.
   
_Bang Bang – Kira._
  Rock from a great vocalist with a gritty, down to earth voice that works well with a good rhythm section and some good lead guitar solos.
   
_Cold sweat – Kira._
  Another track from Kira. This the amp / headphone combo really does transport me back to the front row of a smallish venue in Copenhagen, with the bass being strong enough to feel the music without overpowering the character of the vocals.
   
_Walk on – Brownie McGhee & Sonny Terry._
  Acoustic guitar, Harmonica and vocals from a duo that influenced more that one-generation. I have heard this Album many times, on many different systems, but so far this is by far the most engaging an FUN way to listen to these wonderful musicians. There is no shrillness or lack of bass that make it just works.
   
_Driftin Blues – Eric Clapton._
  This is a recording from his time with John Mayall. Another firm favorite. The feeling of being at the concert is very real, the only thing lacking is physical effect of the bass guitar & drums, turning up the volume produces a well balanced sound that, with a little good will and a couple of whiskeys produces the *feeling *of bass….
   
  I could go on and on…. This combo of Amp / Headphone has me finding new nuances in the music that I know well, much of the time it is like hearing a fantastic LP from a band that you had never heard of before and wondering how you had missed such a great band… I have found myself not only going back to my favorite Lps, but also finding out that lots of those Lps that never really got much playing are being listened to with renewed enthusiasm.
   
  As you can guess, I REALLY like this combo. Regarding the Amp itself, it was delivered with 2 scratches on the back, not really a sound issue, it just pissed me off somewhat. The plastic case probably is very hardwearing, but I am sure some potential buyers are put-off  by it. I think a rubberized covering would be an improvement in use as well as appreance. The Contour / Flat switch is now more or less permanently on Flat, although there are a few recordings that benefit from the contour. I found that before the burn-in the contour was used rather more, I am sure that I still have some way before the burn-in is complete.
  Regarding the switches in general, they both perform flawlessly, I would however prefer another method, maybe something along the lines of the wonderful volume control, this has the feel of a finely engineered piece of kit. In general, I think if Graham could persuade Apple to stock this amp on their store it would be an instant hit, although they might ask a certain Mr Ive (another Brit.) to give it a quick cosmetic once over….
  As proof of my appreciation for Mr Slees fine engineering and audio talents, I will be in the very near future putting together a home Headphone system with his Ultra Linear at the core….


----------



## shigzeo

Agree very much. The Voyager is a killer and with its new, lower price, it is better than ever. I think it gets passed over because it is bigger than a lot of portable amps and isn't in metal, but both of those issues take shot at the wrong thing. Holding the Voyager in the hand is something else really. It is light, strong, and the logo seal is amazing. It has a retro appeal to it and a very little DIY spice.
   
  I love it.


----------



## mrarroyo

I too enjoy the Voyager a lot, a pity too many just want the unit to look good. If they tried the Voyager they would realize how good it is.


----------



## TheotherLarryB

Another 2 thumbs up for the Voyager...listen to it everyday on my commute - using an iPod Touch with Apple Lossless and Shure E4Cs.
   
  Great bit of kit - love it so much have been seriously considering upgrading my Little Dot mk3 to a Solo...


----------



## generalwu

I for one bought the voyager for the shape of it and of course the sound... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I like the fact that it's the same dimension as the ipod classic.
  Plus the fact that it packs quite a lot of punch in bass makes it the most ideal amps for me.
   
  I think I'll buy it again if my current unit breaks down...
  Cheers...


----------



## K.I. Unlimited

I have (accidentally) dropped it twice. If it was something like a Hornet I'll be swearing, but knowing the Voyager is made with ABS plastic, puts me more at ease.
   
  Sounds perfect until now. The only small caveat is the changing of batteries every 2 months, maybe more - better than spending batteries on wireless mice or Gameboy lol


----------



## generalwu

Lol... I've been using the same rechargeable battery for almost a year...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Anyway, have anyone heard of a battery brand called powerex? Is it good?
   
  Many thanks...


----------



## cirdec

Bought my voyager couple of months back. price point apart. I think it is one of the best amp I've ever own. Especially with the flat and contour function. It appeals to most genre of songs I have. I've changed like a half a dozen of DAP, whatever DAP that i pair it with, it sounds nice!
   
  Really hope GS can come up with a voyager with DAC!? then I'd b able to use it with my lappy.


----------



## @@anderson@@

I am planning to get the Voyager. but i am just wandering does it fits in with the Turbine Pro Cooper ?? and I use telecast t51 player


----------



## MikeCD2020

A quick update with a few images of my Voyager together with an iPod Classic, AudioElevation icable & LOD:
   

   
   
  I shot these images at hospital whilst waiting for an operation. Really enjoy using this setup to watch music videos... in this case I where watching the Martin Scorsese movie, Lightning in a bottle, a really great movie for anyone interested in the blues or rock.
   
  Stay tuned...


----------



## adalyan

I am in search for a portable amp for my Ultrasone Pro900's. Is anybody using the Pro900's with Voyager? Will the Voyager be able to drive them to full potential?


----------



## Ratix0

How do you guys attempt to burn the Voyager in? Hmmm Im quite curious.


----------



## TheotherLarryB

Mine sounded good right out of the box and enjoying it more than ever...not sure how much burn in is contributing to that though


----------



## K.I. Unlimited

Quote: 





shigzeo said:


> Agree very much. The Voyager is a killer and with its new, lower price, it is better than ever. I think it gets passed over because it is bigger than a lot of portable amps and isn't in metal, but both of those issues take shot at the wrong thing. Holding the Voyager in the hand is something else really. It is light, strong, and the logo seal is amazing. It has a retro appeal to it and a very little DIY spice.
> 
> I love it.


 


  OMG THE NEW PRICE
  Nearly same price as I bought first-hand 
  ==
   
  But the ABS plastic does have one problem (that I can live with) - while commuting on the train or other public transport, you will be bombarded with a lot of noise from other people's handphones and such. There is zero shielding.


----------



## ossomac

Quote:


ratix0 said:


> How do you guys attempt to burn the Voyager in? Hmmm Im quite curious.


 


  Iburned mine for about 100 hours, and then start to listen and didn't find any difference from these time, I think different sound you can get by changing the cable


----------



## keythe-

I love the Voyager. Simply just powerful and I find that it pairs with my Shure SE420 very well. I've tried it with JH Audio and it pairs the best with the JH 11. REALLY BRINGS OUT EVERYTHING! I also heard that you shouldn't use Copper ICs or LODs with the Voyager, because it really muffles it up. I'm probably going to try using Silver LODs. Any recommendations?


----------



## ossomac

I use mine with Whiplash TWag I had silver IBasso and DIY copper Cordial and DIY silver single core and I can recommend Whiplash connector. It sounds really good and its very flexible.


----------



## K.I. Unlimited

TWCu or TWAg works wonders.
   
  Using a DIY-ed TWCu LOD.


----------



## ossomac

Quote: 





k.i. unlimited said:


> TWCu or TWAg works wonders.
> 
> Using a DIY-ed TWCu LOD.


 


  Whiplash TWag which I bought used on forum and it beats all my connectors, I had copper Cordial and I confirm, it is a little muffles.


----------



## Ratix0

Im using a DIYed SCSCag cable and its sounding great =).
   
  Yeah I guess, I haven't burned it much to notice any significant difference. Im not sure if Im doing it right or wrong but I guess letting it run some pink and white noises wont hurt hahaha.


----------



## Megalomaniac

I have to let go of mine. I'm trying to downsize my rig and the Voyager is way too big >.<


----------



## keythe-

Alright  I shall try TWAg and SCSCag cables then  Hope it's better than my current Cryo Copper IC.


----------



## TheotherLarryB

I realise this is an old thread, but anyone had customs issues with their Voyager recently? I have been stopped every time going in and out of the US. I asked last time and they said it was due to the 9v battery making the security types nervous :mad:

I actually lost it on my last trip and thinking about an alternative with an internal battery (eg the Just Audio) but i do love the Voyager...anyone had a similar experiece?


----------



## muzic4life

Has anyone experiencing hiss problem with gs voyager? I use mine with ipod classic and shure 535 red. Seems the shielding on this amps is very poor. Everytime i put near electronic stuff like laptop or else...i can hear hiss from my iem. And if i move away from it the hiss is go away. It looks like very sensitive toRFI .


----------



## mrarroyo

RFI is an issue with a lot of electronics, personally when I have an iPhone in use close to the amp (couple of feet) I can hear noise.


----------



## New2thegame

New to the forum but have been lurking for a while.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Recently purchased the Voyager as an upgrade to what I consider the very capable Fiio E11 for the price. Intial impressions weren't positive (paired with my Beyerdynamic DT 770 80 Ohm with about 30 hrs on them, ipod classic, a Pure i-20 dock and Teac UD-H01 dac) even though I managed to get the Voyager brand new at a heavily discounted price. I felt like the Fiio sounded warmer and provided that controlled lower end impact that brought a smile to my face, whereas the Voyager felt a little underwhelming in all areas sonically. The Fiio definitely has more power, never needing to go past 4 on the dial, whilst the Voyager needed to be pushed to 12 o'clock position to achieve the same volume level. I felt that I may have been foolish to be expecting too much of a diffference but based on the reviews and pricing difference between the two amps and there is a masssive difference in pricing therfore it would be fair to assume a consequential improvement in sound quality.
   
  Forward to 75-80hrs of burn in time with the Voyager and the DT 770's, listening to it again, as much I want to say there was no difference, there definitely is. Using a Ipod Classic 7th Gen with apple lossless encoding sitting on top of a Pure i-20 digital dock feeding a Teac UD-H01 Dac via optical, I first listened to Tracy Chapman's live recording of her 1988 Montreux Jazz Festival, not the best listening test in the world due to the quality of the recording but to make my point, I have up until now only really ever listened to hip hop, soul & r'n'b, although Tracy's vocals aren't a million miles away from a soul artist, I found myself listening to the entire recording transfixed by her vocals, the acoustic guitar sounded incredible and the soundstage seemed so immersive, as if you were there sat in the audience, close your eyes and you could picture her on stage. The Voyager sounds, and I have very little frame of reference but can only describe it as if I were pouring a bottle of full fat milk over a bowl of cereal, encompassing eveything and adding to the texture and flavour without taking anything away, I know that is a strange analogy but it just sounds so lush compared to when I first turned it on and I think that describes the Voyager in a nutshell. I sat at work today thinking about how this little thing had changed in to a much more capable beast and how I couldn't wait to get home to try it out again just to make sure that it wasn't a subconscious placebo effect to justify my purchase.
   
  Listening to John Legend's Set Me Free from his Evolver album this evening, the vocals are haunting at the best of times but the Voyager handles every nuance in his voice with great aplomb. The same can be said for Joss Stones Could Have Been You from her Colour Me Free album or anything from Maxwell or D'Angelo. Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds O'Children is just mesmerising (yes the one from Harry Potter). During the 75-80 hrs burning in period I must have spent approximately 8-10 hours listening to it during this time and I really didn't expect to see any change to its sonic characteristics, but to me, it definitely sounds less muddy and provides a sweeter bass response then when I first listened to it. The bass is tight but the extension is there when the music requires it. (thats without using the contour switch and I know the 770's are meant to be bass heavy).
   
  I just want to say that I may need to get another job to finance my urge to keep upgrading, currently considering the Sennheiser HD 650 but leaning towards something that will be more portable like the Beyerdynamic DT 1350 (thank you Jude and Tyll for your reviews) as I am very happy with the 770's for home use although I may upgrade my fiio lod to a silver based lod (nothing too expensive) but won't be upgrading this amp anytime soon (even if do get the HD650's).
   
  I have enjoyed reading up on your varied experiences with your own equipment and look forward to continue reading up on all your reviews and experiences with your own gear in the future. Just wanted to say thank you all for sharing your experiences with the likes of myself as they have provided me with an opportunity to understand life's too short to listen to poor quality sound through ipod ear phones.


----------



## KT66

Bumping for a weekend Voyager love-in!
   
  I don't hear the lush or warm references , to me ( on flat, never Contour) it just sounds right.
  like my Prima Luna valve amp does, like my LP12/Lyra does.
   
  DAPs and headphones will come and go, but my Voyager has and will remain a constant in 
  my portable listening.
   
  If there is anything that does sound significantly better I'd love to know, because I'd buy it tomorrow


----------



## muzic4life

I always want to get natural sound in flat mode. But never get a good feel out of it. Always sound muffled from my sm3 also my 535red. But in countour mode...sounds is alive. Is more warm and musical to my ear. But using a fullzise cans..i like it in flat mode.


----------



## New2thegame

The voyager has breathed new life in to my Sennheiser hd555's. Throw on the contour switch and they absolutey rock,vocals are clear, and these bass light hp's have managed to find a level I never expected them to reach.
This little box continues to impress.


----------



## KT66

I find it sounds better with contour off and just turned up a bit


----------



## New2thegame

I think the 555's sound just right with the contour switch on, where as my DT 770's sound better with it off.


----------



## Rumpelstiltskin

Great Amp. Full of power. Is this the destiny of the small independent maker just to have a bit of initial interest and fade away. If it does it's a terrible shame because this is, although a little eccentric looking is a great amp.


----------



## Rumpelstiltskin

Yes this is one hell of a powerful amp. Drove my AKG K702's with real ease. I'm sorry that there's not more talk about it. Maybe it's a little eccentric in design? I wonder why interest isn't more current?


----------



## o0CosmoMemory0o

I have a Graham Slee Voyager. It is a very neutral and transparent amplifier, with enough power to drive my 300 Ohm HD540 Reference II to very adequate listening levels. It's an excellent piece of equipment.


----------



## edawja

Fabulous Amp, I've had it for over 18 months now so fully burned in.
  
 Love it with Grado GR10's, it also works wonders with my B&W P7's
  
 Gives my Iphone 5 with AmpliFlac a fantastic sonic bump.
  
 Andrew


----------



## Hifi Nutter

I've got the Graham slee voyager and it's a beautiful sounding amp with line out from my iPod through a Russ Andrews silver cable, I've just got the colour fly c4 on loan listening to high res tracks through my sennheiser ie 800 in ear phones,I actually prefer the sound of my iPod voyager to the colourfly c4, the colourfly wipes the floor with my iPod straight out the headphone socket but the voyager changes so much, be interesting to see what the new sony high res player coming out in march will sound like through the voyager?


----------



## o0CosmoMemory0o

Just a quick note to inform any UK-based audio enthusiasts that I shall be attending the Graham Slee Roadshow in Aylesbury UK on the 29th May 2014. For those who don't already know, Graham Slee is a manufacturer of truly high-fidelity audio products and anyone can sign up to attend this event, free of charge. Please come along if you can and show your support for highest-fidelity audio. Anyone who is interested must sign up at GSPAudio to be sent a pass in the post. Those without a pass will not be permitted to enter the venue. Thanks.


----------



## KT66

any news on the Super Voyager? Graham ignore both tweets and PMs on the GSP forum.


----------



## Jeff Y

shigzeo said:


> The Voyager remains one of my favourite portable amps for a lot of reasons: sound, battery life, power, contour, plastic case. Its dry pithy sound is great for a lot of headphones, but it still has a touch of emotion and play. One of my favourites.
> 
> 
> Here is my review of the Graham Slee Voyager.


 
 I have had a good read with your review and I've got a question in mind. You noted that balanced amateurs do not sound so good with this amp. Would you say it does not sound good with the Final Audio Design FI-BA-SS? I hope to make my set-up AK240-Graham Slee Voyager-Final Audio Design FI-BA-SS.


----------



## magicalmouse

hifi nutter said:


> I've got the Graham slee voyager and it's a beautiful sounding amp with line out from my iPod through a Russ Andrews silver cable, I've just got the colour fly c4 on loan listening to high res tracks through my sennheiser ie 800 in ear phones,I actually prefer the sound of my iPod voyager to the colourfly c4, the colourfly wipes the floor with my iPod straight out the headphone socket but the voyager changes so much, be interesting to see what the new sony high res player coming out in march will sound like through the voyager?


 

 Interesting about the silver cable, i did found the voyager with my fiio x5/se535 flat sounding and if i tried the contour as others have suggested it sounded almost abrasive in the treble with splashy cymbals.
  
 I tried a silver plated copper cable and this worked wonderfully so the voyager (for me) seems to benefit from silver, the sound now is both analogue (vinyl) sounding and has energy - it makes the fiio e12 sound uncouth in comparison (but to be fair - the voyager is rather more expensive).
  
 I wonder if a pure silver cable would be even better?


----------



## krismusic

I had a Voyager and Russ Andrews silver cable. I came to the conclusion that I am able to convince myself of anything and sold both!


----------

